# My new crummy



## Samlock (Jun 4, 2011)

HAHAHAHA, I tested it today and made a deal. Needs yet a piece of paperwork plus a new clutch, then I will set my saws on the Red Alert.







Zhiguli 2104 made in the USSR 1989. 1300 cc's and 52 raw horse powers under the hood.


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Jun 4, 2011)

That is a great crummy


----------



## madhatte (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh, nice. Dig those utilitarian lines. Soviets were never big on pretty, were they?


----------



## Joe46 (Jun 4, 2011)

Pretty dang clean for a 1989. I bet that 52Hp just sets you right back in the seat when you get on it:msp_w00t:


----------



## ChrisF (Jun 4, 2011)

Haha sweet! Perfect ride!


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 4, 2011)

Very European in design!! Now you just need to whack of the back third of it, and install a flatbed and slip tank.


----------



## promac850 (Jun 4, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Very European in design!! Now you just need to whack of the back third of it, and install a flatbed and slip tank.


 
NO!!!!! That thing is far too pristine of an example of a Soviet workhorse crummy to be chopped up... :msp_sad:

Besides, the saws would like it better inside of the car, as it protects them from weather and thieves... (if they are covered with a blanket or something for the latter...)


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 4, 2011)

I think it is a Fascist Fiat in Communist clothes.


----------



## Sport Faller (Jun 4, 2011)

the guys on the site will think Borat's pullin up to dump some trees


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 4, 2011)

Polish out the paint, they use natural pigment paint, it oxidizes quickly, you can rub it off with a finger. I think it's based off the 124 Fiat.


----------



## slowp (Jun 4, 2011)

I would get some flames painted on it. Flames make things go faster.


----------



## madhatte (Jun 4, 2011)

^ that, too


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 4, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Very European in design!! Now you just need to whack of the back third of it, and install a flatbed and slip tank.


 
My Ranchero is based on the Falcon station wagon, so that isn't far fetched.


Hmmmmm...
I hear helicopters, not a friendly sound in a seaport town.


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 4, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> My Ranchero is based on the Falcon station wagon, so that isn't far fetched.
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm...
> I hear helicopters, not a friendly sound in a seaport town.


 
Helo's around here -- 9 out of 10 times is A.L.E.R.T (life flight). 

I like your old Ranchero!!  I'll have to tell you my Ranchero story some time, you'll get a kick out'a it.


----------



## slowp (Jun 4, 2011)

To me, the Coast Guard helicopter had a distinct whine to it. One time it was circling around and around the bay. A slimeball had murdered his family and dumped them in two different bays. A boy was found in our bay. The wife and baby in the next bay to the north. 

They caught the guy in Mexico and he is on death row in Oregon. 

Now back to crummie talk. A hooktender who also drove the crew (he was the only one with a valid driver's license) said that having a crooked front bumper was an asset. When you approached a slow moving tourist car from behind, and they saw that bumper on an authentic crummie, they would get out of the way and you would get home quicker.


----------



## Samlock (Jun 5, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> I think it is a Fascist Fiat in Communist clothes.



You're right, Randy, as usual. It IS Fiat 124. Soviets bought the licence in the late 60's and around the concept they built a whole city named after Italian Alessandro Togliatti by the river Volga. I know this because I have been in Togliatti. It's a city with 700 000 habitants, all of them manufacturing VAZ-vehicles. An entertaining place it is for a bachelor. There was market places you could buy a brand new car (stolen from the factory) for 900 USD. Or some weaponry and ammo. Or people. 



> Metals406
> Very European in design!! Now you just need to whack of the back third of it, and install a flatbed and slip tank.



Well, I have something like that in mind, but not quite!


----------



## paccity (Jun 5, 2011)

no heilos. got a yellow radial eng biplane buzzing the house this morn. think its dustin the grass seed field across the road.


----------



## dave k (Jun 5, 2011)

Really clean and tidy for 89, they were sold as the Riva in the UK and they also did a fantastic 4x4 called the Niva same engine but a great conversion was a Peaugeot 1600 diesel, it had all round coil springs and would go anywhere shame they just rotted away.


----------



## Samlock (Jun 11, 2011)

dave k said:


> Really clean and tidy for 89, they were sold as the Riva in the UK and they also did a fantastic 4x4 called the Niva same engine but a great conversion was a Peaugeot 1600 diesel, it had all round coil springs and would go anywhere shame they just rotted away.



I've had couple of Nivas before. Great off the road but horrible on the road. They are still manufacturing Nivas in Russia (as a matter of fact they still manufacture those old soap boxes as well) and they are mighty popular at least in Germany. With these gas prices I'm not going to buy a Niva. Gas tank volume is 45 liters, you know.

I do a lot of driving in the Russian backwoods, and that's one reason to purchase that crummy. This spring me and my friend got stuck really good in Russia with a Voyager. Couldn't find a tool to reset the jammed computer.... But in every village there is a blacksmith, who can fix the soviet tech in no time.

Blacksmith Aleksandr Nikolayevits in the summer 2009, Vinnitsy, Podporoge region, District of Leningrad, Russia.


----------



## Redbug (Jun 11, 2011)

Reminds me of a Datsun 510 station wagon I had in the late 70s.

View attachment 186907

View attachment 186908


Who has the crutches in the pic above?


----------



## Samlock (Jun 12, 2011)

Redbug said:


> Who has the crutches in the pic above?



Well, it does look like the car was ill and needed some support, doesn't it? 

Actually the crutches belong to Aleksandr Nikolayevits himself. Bad knees, you see.

Aleksandr Nikolayevits fixed the shock absorbers, a front wheel bearing and the anti-roll bar. I found the needed spare parts in the village store. Yes, they sell car parts in groceries and liquor stores as well - the roads down there literally _eat_ the vehicles. No car services couldn't be found in the village, so they phoned Aleksandr Nikolayevits from the store to ask him if he wanted to help a gentleman who speaks Russian in a funny way. From the store I picked up a young gentleman from Tadzhikistan named Borya (you can see his neck in the picture), he knew the way to A.N.'s house. Borya worked for Sergey - the rich man of the village - building the log houses. Sergey gave me a lecture for driving the shabby car, it's bad for the business, he said. He had a brand new Pajero worth 70 000 USD. I was glad to tell him what Pajero means in Spanish.

When I saw Aleksandr Nikolaevits swinging on his crouches yelling: "OH, THERE IS THE ####NG FOREIGNER! WELL, AT LEAST THE ####### CAR IS FAMILIAR TO ME!" I thought it's going to be a looong day. But it all went well. A.N. made his diagnose, mostly by feeling and hearing (his eyes weren't too good either), and gave orders spiced with the most colourful cussing I've ever heard. Borya and I made the tinkering. A.N. wanted to have 250 rubles (10 USD) and 2 bottles of vodka for the work. As I gave him the bottles I was curios why 2 bottles and I said: "You have 2 knees, right?". He replied: "Yes, I have 2 knees, and I also have a neighbor."

Oh, and how they drank, Aleksandr Nikolaevits and his neighbor! I stopped by after a test drive to tell everything is OK with the car. Well, the old men did not want to hear anything about the ##### car, but they wanted to know if a Finlander knows how to fight, so I had to escape mighty fast. And later that night I was walking around the village, I got lost, no streetlights there, it was dark like in the cave, but singing and yelling coming from the A.N.'s house gave me the clue where I was.


----------



## Redbug (Jun 12, 2011)

Funny stuff Sam!


----------



## Samlock (Jun 30, 2011)

Finally I had a change to slip over the border and get me a new clutch for the crummy. It did cost 1000 rubles (35 USD), so the deal left me coins for a 24-pack of beer as well. I called a pard over for Sunday, the plan is to spend some quality time fixing beers and hiding clutch under the hood. Or was it other way round?


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh Sam!!


----------



## carvinmark (Jul 1, 2011)

Samlock said:


> Finally I had a change to slip over the border and get me a new clutch for the crummy. It did cost 1000 rubles (35 USD), so the deal left me coins for a 24-pack of beer as well. I called a pard over for Sunday, the plan is to spend some quality time fixing beers and hiding clutch under the hood. Or was it other way round?


 
Nope, you said it right!


----------



## Samlock (Jul 8, 2011)

Now it's crummied. In the naming ceremony the vehicle received name "Ruskie Räntäkuu" (that's "Red October" in Carelian language).












I don't know if it's the colour, but horseflies just love to take some riding on it too! Driver may not be so glad about it, but they seem to be really enjoying themselves.

[video=youtube;9rN2QGeJRV0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rN2QGeJRV0[/video]


----------



## slowp (Jul 9, 2011)

I don't like the flies. Maybe your crummy will be recalled because of the fly problem 

They would drive me mad. Are they bad in the mornings too? There were some years when we would have to quit cruising timber early because the day warmed up and the flies got bad. It was impossible for us to hold a clinometer still while being eaten up by the little flies. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Samlock (Jul 10, 2011)

Maybe I should name the crummy "The Lord of the Flies"?

Horseflies wake up 7-8 in the morning. They come in rows: first mosquitos, black flies, horseflies. And in the afternoon the worst of them all: The biting midgets. It doesn't get extremely hot up here, 25-30 C's (77-86 F), but still I try to start early in summer, 3-4 in the morning.. Well, at least we get rid off the horseflies quite soon, St Jacob's day 25rd of July. The elders say Jacob puts the horseflies into a bag and cooks soup out of them. And he really does!

Cruising and other paperwork is quite painful during the insect season. I use nets and hats and gloves and works while doing it. My Laplander relatives (yes, I'm a mongrel too) have their way to deal with the bugs. They seem to have immunity. People think it's witchcraft or something, but I tell you a little secret: When the buggers show up, they down booze enough to make them totally numb and lay down on the ground naked for few hours so that the different species of bloodsuckers have a change to get a good bite. They say the insects won't bother you after the treatment. 

Roma: I do a lot of driving on gravel. A couple of headlights and maybe a windshield every year it takes. Too bad a guard for the windshield isn't legal.


----------



## 056 kid (Jul 10, 2011)

Samlock said:


> Now it's crummied. In the naming ceremony the vehicle received name "Ruskie Räntäkuu" (that's "Red October" in Carelian language).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Is that a commie car? Zzazzizzuguzz. .


----------



## Samlock (Jul 10, 2011)

Nothing will remain secret from you, Kid.


----------



## slowp (Dec 2, 2011)

The Tomato. Since I and everybody else live on dirt roads, the muddying has started.


----------



## Rounder (Dec 2, 2011)

slowp said:


> The Tomato. Since I and everybody else lives on dirt roads, the muddying has started.



Good color, welcome to the red truck club. Very nice - Sam


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Dec 2, 2011)

> Good color, welcome to the red truck club.



Trucks are supposed to be red. Any other color just makes me scratch my head, sort of like seeing a pickup without a dog in it, just ain't right. :msp_biggrin:

(Planning to buy a used 3/4 ton next year...watch me end up stuck with gray...)


----------



## slowp (Dec 3, 2011)

Ohno! Does this mean I have to move to Montana? It looks much too hard to gather firewood there!


----------



## Samlock (Dec 3, 2011)

Dalmatian90 said:


> Trucks are supposed to be red. Any other color just makes me scratch my head, sort of like seeing a pickup without a dog in it, just ain't right. :msp_biggrin:
> 
> (Planning to buy a used 3/4 ton next year...watch me end up stuck with gray...)



I hear you. Red with freckles. That's up on my alley.


----------



## floyd (Dec 3, 2011)

Coast Guard sometimes the Army run 2 chinooks over here almost every day.

Fly boys from Whidby Island fly over here alot on the way to Boardman. Guy yesterday must have been new. Low, fast & AFTERBURNERS. They bomb the bridge. Sometines they see how close they can get to my chimney.

When they are really good they crash into each other by the 97 bridge like 2 did about 3 yr ago.


That car 2 stroke? That would help with the flies.

I'd show a picture of my crummy but I hauled the body in for scrap last summer & made the chassis a 5th wheel horse drawn wagon. 63 C30 chevy van. Yellow.
Someone had dropped a tree on it before I bought it. 

It wasn't YELLOW like yours, Randy.


----------



## avason (Dec 3, 2011)

Call me a puzzzy. If I had those things flying around me while cutting all day, I would give up cutting wood and freeze.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## slowp (Dec 3, 2011)

avason said:


> Call me a puzzzy. If I had those things flying around me while cutting all day, I would give up cutting wood and freeze.:hmm3grin2orange:



They train around here and once a day, they scream up and over the Iron Cr. drainage. The fallers say sometimes they find themselves wondering what the heck is going on. 

The Navy was not happy when they had to divert while helicopter logging was going on in that area. There is more helicopter work to be done there. The Navy can be annoyingly persistant with the question of "How much longer?" It is kind of like kids on a long car trip saying, "Are we there yet?" There were lots of phone messages from our people who talk with their people. 

We get used to it if fly through about the same time every day. Usually from 11AM to 1PM.


----------



## Sport Faller (Dec 3, 2011)

slowp said:


> Ohno! Does this mean I have to move to Montana? It looks much too hard to gather firewood there!



It's ok Patti, I'll help you get firewood if you let me fall em and if I get to sit in the seat of the cat every once in a while and make diesel engine noises while slamming on the levers and petals, and also talking to a fellow imaginary cat skinner on the walkie talkie


----------



## slowp (Dec 3, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> It's ok Patti, I'll help you get firewood if you let me fall em and if I get to sit in the seat of the cat every once in a while and make diesel engine noises while slamming on the levers and petals, and also talking to a fellow imaginary cat skinner on the walkie talkie



No offense, but you would break the back of my Grapple Cat! He is too good of a mouser for that. Here is a picture of the Grapple Cat. 





And, like doesn't it get cold there? Like real cold? 
View attachment 209679


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 3, 2011)

It's 15° this morning, which is shorts weather here in the winter.


----------



## slowp (Dec 3, 2011)

26 here. Which is cold enough. 

Cedars white with frost
The light of the morning shows
Out with long undies

I felt the haiku urge. :msp_smile:


----------



## Sport Faller (Dec 3, 2011)

Roma said:


> Got my crummy stuck in the snowumpkin2:



Who are you? Steve McQueen in the Great Escape, damn son, it's enclosed cab season round hya


----------



## Sport Faller (Dec 3, 2011)

Roma said:


> Haha, I was using the old girl to skid our Christmas tree out of the woods, should have took the time to chain up though



Hahaha, nice, we're headed up after our Christmas tree today too, gonna take the 660, you gotta have atleast 90cc for that, right?


----------



## Sport Faller (Dec 3, 2011)

Hmmmmm, my little 12 year old brother loves saws (and guns,and knives, and samurai swords, and Rez fireworks, and Skilsaws, and any other object that might be deemed unsafe) so I think I might've just found myself a saw donkey to pack the 66 up the hill to the Christmas tree


----------



## paccity (Dec 3, 2011)

Roma said:


> Got my crummy stuck in the snowumpkin2:



patty, nice truck , may you bond with it for many years. roma, love that bike havn't been on a snow ride in a while. Dalmatian90, they don't allways have to be red. i like mine to blend in a little,View attachment 209692
and before some one flames on the canopy , it shure keeps things dry and secure. View attachment 209693
. and in the summer it can come off and thow the big alum box in it.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 3, 2011)

paccity said:


> patty, nice truck , may you bond with it for many years. roma, love that bike havn't been on a snow ride in a while. Dalmatian90, they don't allways have to be red. i like mine to blend in a little,View attachment 209692
> and before some one flames on the canopy , it shure keeps things dry and secure. View attachment 209693
> . and in the summer it can come off and thow the big alum box in it.



I don't see nearly enough stumps in these pictures. 

I ain't gonna give ya no crap about your topper. . . They're a handy thing when needed.


----------



## paccity (Dec 3, 2011)

me and alott of other's would like to stump that patch. you walk a couple hunderd yards a round it there are plenty of stumps. they saved it for a buffer for the creek and falls that are behind and to the right of me in the pic. used it for years as a hunt camp. theres some nice sticks blown down in it that need cleaned up , this is what it looks like behind me.View attachment 209700
View attachment 209701


----------



## slowp (Dec 3, 2011)

Back in Visconsin, der vas a guy who rode his little motorcycle all year, no matter vhat the veather. He put chains on it in der Vinter. Vhen it got real cold, -20s, he vould have tu park it in a heated room. Vone day ve vent to da bar after vork. It vas -20s so he left it idling outside so he could make it back home. Sometimes he had to be towed tu get it started. 

I half spent OOps I'm back home, no accent, all morning looking for the Subaru title. I have failed. I did find some other stuff though. The Used Dog is soaking up the sunbeam that is coming through the windows. Smart dog.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 3, 2011)

paccity said:


> me and alott of other's would like to stump that patch. you walk a couple hunderd yards a round it there are plenty of stumps. they saved it for a buffer for the creek and falls that are behind and to the right of me in the pic. used it for years as a hunt camp. theres some nice sticks blown down in it that need cleaned up , this is what it looks like behind me.View attachment 209700
> View attachment 209701



Look at all them trees that need cut'n! Get your yarder fired up, and I'll be there in 4 days. I'll bring Jake with me -- we'll make him set chokers his first 3 weeks, then maybe he can take a break chasing. 

I was eyeballing them blowdowns too, looks like some right easy get'n firewood.


----------



## mitch95100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Now you could give it a woods port a muffler mod and youd be set put some nos in it also


----------



## mitch95100 (Dec 3, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> Hahaha, nice, we're headed up after our Christmas tree today too, gonna take the 660, you gotta have atleast 90cc for that, right?



Oh my god hahaha i did that once. I brought the 066 when it ran with a 32" on it and when i pulled her out the guy asked "How Big of a tree do you guys want"? HAHAHAH i just about died


----------



## slowp (Dec 3, 2011)

This yarder has been sitting around since this job. It is parked fairly close to my house. Shall I drive it down to use there? According to the operator, "She sounds just like a fishin' boat on the ocean."



View attachment 209705


----------



## paccity (Dec 3, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Look at all them trees that need cut'n! Get your yarder fired up, and I'll be there in 4 days. I'll bring Jake with me -- we'll make him set chokers his first 3 weeks, then maybe he can take a break chasing.
> 
> I was eyeballing them blowdowns too, looks like some right easy get'n firewood.



yea i had a saw or two in the back , " always do" on some of them " if i didn't have the cap on " you could back the bed under them and just start chunkin them in . the prob is wyeco is real stingy on there permits. those behind the truck have been there for at least 3 or4 years and still solid. sad thing is they will rott in place. yes i would be ready burn stuff right there.


----------



## Rounder (Dec 3, 2011)

slowp said:


> Ohno! Does this mean I have to move to Montana? It looks much too hard to gather firewood there!



Nope......Montana sucks....horrible place to live.....be sure to tell everyone!


----------



## Sport Faller (Dec 3, 2011)

Metals406 said:


> Look at all them trees that need cut'n! Get your yarder fired up, and I'll be there in 4 days. I'll bring Jake with me -- we'll make him set chokers his first 3 weeks, then maybe he can take a break chasing.
> 
> I was eyeballing them blowdowns too, looks like some right easy get'n firewood.



By God, I aint skurred, gimmie my calks, my tin hat, a couple cans of snoose, and a jug of water and get ready to see the spruce start to wilt from all the f-bombs being bounced off of em


----------



## madhatte (Dec 3, 2011)

paccity said:


> wyeco is real stingy on there permits. those behind the truck have been there for at least 3 or4 years and still solid. sad thing is they will rott in place.



Fools. Stupid REIT. They don't realize that it's firewood gatherers and hunters and fishermen who keep their roads clear during the off seasons and between sales. No permits means it'll cost them money to clean up the mess later, when they could make a tidy profit selling access permits. They're just afraid to get burned by hazmat dumping (mostly car batteries and refrigerators) which is why they put the gates up in the first place. What they fail to realize is that the average dumper is in a hurry and will dump as close to pavement as possible. The way-in-there places are safe just due to their remoteness.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Dec 3, 2011)

paccity said:


> Dalmatian90, they don't allways have to be red. i like mine to blend in a little,



Drive through a State Park or Forest here in that truck, folks will get up from their picnic table and walk over to pay for their campsite 

Can be good for beer money as long as they don't write down your license plate.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 3, 2011)

paccity said:


> they don't allways have to be red.








You're right, they don't have to be red. I like a pickup the same color as the dirt.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 4, 2011)

*The landowner's perspective*



madhatte said:


> Fools. Stupid REIT. They don't realize that it's firewood gatherers and hunters and fishermen who keep their roads clear during the off seasons and between sales. No permits means it'll cost them money to clean up the mess later, when they could make a tidy profit selling access permits. They're just afraid to get burned by hazmat dumping (mostly car batteries and refrigerators) which is why they put the gates up in the first place. What they fail to realize is that the average dumper is in a hurry and will dump as close to pavement as possible. The way-in-there places are safe just due to their remoteness.



Sometimes it's easier and cheaper in the long run to limit access. The money that we'd make off of use permits and firewood permits wouldn't come close to paying to defend ourselves in a lawsuit after some week-end warrior cut himself or wrecked his pickup. In all practicality we can't limit total access to our ground...there's just too much of it and it would take a small army to patrol it and enforce the no trespassing signs we plaster everywhere. But we do what we can to discourage people....hunters, dirt bikers, wood cutters, whatever. I wish we didn't have to be as strict as we are and I understand why people want to go to the woods and play. Until things change we'll just encourage them to go play on government ground. Sorry about that. :msp_smile:


----------



## Rounder (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice Taco Bob, those sure are good trucks. If I could afford one more rig, that's what I'd have. Damn near the perfect saw rig.


----------



## madhatte (Dec 4, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Until things change we'll just encourage them to go play on government ground. Sorry about that. :msp_smile:



Wish I didn't have to grudgingly agree with you. Got some favorite spots from contracts past I'd like to visit.


----------



## Samlock (Dec 4, 2011)

slowp said:


> Back in Visconsin, der vas a guy who rode his little motorcycle all year, no matter vhat the veather. He put chains on it in der Vinter. Vhen it got real cold, -20s, he vould have tu park it in a heated room. Vone day ve vent to da bar after vork. It vas -20s so he left it idling outside so he could make it back home. Sometimes he had to be towed tu get it started.



They did that too in Hanti-Mansiskiy, Siberia. My old man worked in a construction project there as I was a child. It gets kinda cool there in winter, -70F and so. The people started their engines in the beginning of winter and kept them running until spring. The gas consumption must have been horrible. You may imagine the smoggy air, since no wind whatsoever when it's that cold. Dad tried to give his cold weather tips there, which he learned from his father, who had learned this trick in war: Empty the engine oil after driving and heat it up on a stove or a fire. Pour the hot oil into the engine afore ye go. It's also a good idea to keep the battery inside...

Well, people had no interest playing with the lubricants. I guess they had an unlimited fuel supply at the time.


----------



## slowp (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't think red pickups sell very well. I could be wrong. It wouldn't be my first choice. From my research on the web, it is usually a red pickup that is the Special. There is a good thing about it--for years I have been driving cars and pickups where the lights turn off when you shut the engine off. The Ranger does not do that. I do not feel the urge to have to have lights on during nice days with such a bright color. I may still have to hang a reminder sign on the mirror though. It is a good thing to have lights on while driving Hwy 12 and in the woods. 

Samlock, I believe many people in Wisconsin have heated garages. I did. So no idling or heating oil and batteries would be needed. I washed my car more frequently there in the winter. They use real salt on the roads. The doors did not freeze shut in the garage and the car dried well. 

When I lived garageless, in the Siberia of Warshington, I put a heatlamp on a baking pan under my pickup, and draped a sleeping bag over the hood/bonnet. That worked. Had I stayed there, I would have gotten an engine block heater installed. 

One winter, my mom and dad took turns getting up at night and warming up their cars so they could get to work OK. Our cold snaps usually don't last any longer than a week.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 4, 2011)

madhatte said:


> Wish I didn't have to grudgingly agree with you. Got some favorite spots from contracts past I'd like to visit.



Visiting old jobs is always interesting. That's one of the advantages of being a senior citizen, I can go back and look at ground I logged thirty or even forty years ago. During slow times I'll spend a day or two just doing that...it always cheers me up. I've taken my grand-kids on a couple of those tours so they can see first hand that we _are_ working with a renewable resource. Maybe I ought to take some preservationists, too.


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 4, 2011)

paccity said:


> me and alott of other's would like to stump that patch. you walk a couple hunderd yards a round it there are plenty of stumps. they saved it for a buffer for the creek and falls that are behind and to the right of me in the pic. used it for years as a hunt camp. theres some nice sticks blown down in it that need cleaned up , this is what it looks like behind me.View attachment 209700
> View attachment 209701





slowp said:


> This yarder has been sitting around since this job. It is parked fairly close to my house. Shall I drive it down to use there? According to the operator, "She sounds just like a fishin' boat on the ocean."
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 209705



Lordy, look at those views! I gotta get myself up that way one-a these days.


----------



## slowp (Dec 4, 2011)

Remember, I photoshop the blue sky in my pictures.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 4, 2011)

slowp said:


> Remember, I photoshop the blue sky in my pictures.



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## slowp (Dec 13, 2011)

I used it today. I even used the four wheel drive to back into the woods and get out. No trees were hit. My friend came down with beer in hand telling me how easily I could zig and zag it through the trees--an area still needing thinning. I didn't want to zig and zag today. 

I did not hit on the bump on my road like the Chevy will with a minimum load. And yes, it could hold more wood, but suddenly, the woods felt cold. Brrrrrr. Maybe cuz I stopped working to listen to beer in hand advice. 

Here it is, after a trip to the gym.





View attachment 211413


----------



## paccity (Feb 19, 2012)

i think i found randymacs old crummy.


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 26, 2012)

paccity said:


> i think i found randymacs old crummy.



Nah, mine was blue.


----------



## Samlock (Dec 17, 2012)

Just brought this baby home. Nissan -89 4X4, 2,5 liters diesel. What can I say? Barely broken in. 






Wunderbaum was horrible. Vanilla. Other than that, I think it's got some potential.


----------



## slowp (Dec 17, 2012)

Maybe Gologit will send you a bumpersticker. Your new crummy looks sturdy and ready to go.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 17, 2012)

slowp said:


> Maybe Gologit will send you a bumpersticker. Your new crummy looks sturdy and ready to go.



Yup, that rig is definitely worth a bumper sticker. Very nice indeed.

Sam, PM me an address. The sticker will be in English but the message is universal.


----------



## slowp (Dec 17, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Yup, that rig is definitely worth a bumper sticker. Very nice indeed.
> 
> Sam, PM me an address. The sticker will be in English but the message is universal.



Do you need donations to help with the postage?


----------



## Gologit (Dec 17, 2012)

slowp said:


> Do you need donations to help with the postage?



Yes, but the donations have to be edible...pie, cookies. Smoked salmon is good.


----------



## Sport Faller (Dec 17, 2012)

Haywire said:


> Hey Bob, I'll shoot you down a "Get Lost" Montana sticker, you can send that over to him too.



you been changing your name more than Prince, ol son


----------



## Gologit (Dec 17, 2012)

Haywire said:


> Hey Bob, I'll shoot you down a "Get Lost" Montana sticker, you can send that over to him too.



Deal! We have to make Sam promise that he won't send us lutefisk to show his appreciation, though.


----------



## madhatte (Dec 17, 2012)

Samlock said:


>



You know we can't get 'em like that here, right? Color me envious. That's a nice rig there.


----------



## Sport Faller (Dec 17, 2012)

Haywire said:


> Cool. PM me your address and I'll get it in the mail. ...Lutefisk :sick:



Arggh, I wish I had some Montana "Montallica" stickers left


----------



## slowp (Dec 17, 2012)

Anybody? (Warshington Nate) got any Yardbirds stickers? Hint hint. I *might*, depending on the weather, make a trip to town sometime this week.


----------



## madhatte (Dec 17, 2012)

I might have a Yard Birds sticker somewhere. I might also have...


----------



## Samlock (Dec 17, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Deal! We have to make Sam promise that he won't send us lutefisk to show his appreciation, though.



I PM:ed Bob. I promise to put each sticker on the crummy, although the back bumper is like lace, but I'll find the spot. Yet there will be no lutefisk in turn. In your dreams. You go and get your own fish, we'll eat it all here in Christmas eve, ok? I've got some quality Swedish snus that I don't use myself, though.

I was wondering about that snorkel thing myself. It isn't for swimming, of that I'm sure. The generator is lower than air intake under the hood. I've heard that those Nissan diesel engines have history of overheating when crawling slowly. I'm guessing the roof is the most suitable place for getting cool fresh air. I'm going to bypass the intake for winter. I expect no overheating issues below teen temperatures.


----------



## OlympicYJ (Dec 17, 2012)

Hatte sounds like were on the same page! I can only dream of being able to buy a 1/4 ton diesel new off the lot! :bang: stupid gov...

Sam

Looks like a winner to me! at least the saw gas fumes will be out of the cab this time! And I see it came with some simex centipede's, good tires. May not be the best high mileage tire in the world but knobby as hell. Hmm wish I had an Athol, Idaho sticker to send ya lol


----------



## madhatte (Dec 17, 2012)

OlympicYJ said:


> Hatte sounds like were on the same page! I can only dream of being able to buy a 1/4 ton diesel new off the lot!



What is up with that, anyway? Is this like some sort of law against getting good gas mileage?


----------



## OlympicYJ (Dec 17, 2012)

EPA man. Too hard to import diesels from other countries now a days. Our standads are too high when it comes to diesels but the Europeans get way better mileage out of theirs... bassackwards if ya ask me...


----------



## madhatte (Dec 17, 2012)

I know you can get the VW Golf GTI's with a diesel. It's a truck thing. Definitely bassackwards.


----------



## OlympicYJ (Dec 17, 2012)

madhatte said:


> I know you can get the VW Golf GTI's with a diesel. It's a truck thing. Definitely bassackwards.



Ah true true. Forgot about the diesel VW's but somethin bout light duty diesel pickups... I guess just keep an eye out for one of those rare isuzu pups...


----------



## madhatte (Dec 17, 2012)

Memory serves, there were a few Mitsubishi Mighty Maxes sold in the 80's with 4-cyl diesels as well. That means maybe a dew Dodge D50's, too? Don't remember seeing any, but... I don't remember seeing any Datsun/Nissan diesels, nor Toyotas, but I've definitely seen a few Land Rovers with diesel engines. I wonder if it's not a tariff against Japan in particular? Perhaps this bears research.

EDIT: waitaminnit, there are definitely medium-duty trucks with diesels -- Isuzus and Mitsubishis and Hinos (Toyota) so it's gotta be the light-duty trucks specifically that are verboten.

EDIT EDIT: oh, so it IS an EPA thing. Shouldn't be too surprised. From Wikipedia:



> Volkswagen is one of the leading small diesel engine manufacturers, partnering with Mercedes and other companies to market BlueTec clean diesel technology. According to the United States Environmental Protection Agency, four of the ten most fuel-efficient vehicles available for sale in the U.S. are powered by Volkswagen diesel engines[22]. Volkswagen has offered a number of its vehicles with a TDI (Turbocharged Direct Injection) engine, which lends class-leading fuel economy to several models. They were a three-way tie for 8th (TDI Beetle, TDI Golf, TDI Jetta) and ninth, the TDI Jetta Wagon. As of 2007, VW has not yet offered a gasoline/electric hybrid powertrain such as that in the Toyota Prius (though a diesel-electric hybrid 5th generation Jetta was produced as a test vehicle). In addition, all Volkswagen TDI diesel engines produced from 1996 to 2006 can be driven on 100% biodiesel fuel.[citation needed] For the 2007 model year, however, strict U.S. government emissions regulations have forced VW to drop most diesels from their U.S. engine lineup, but a new lineup of diesel engines compatible to U.S. standards returned to the American market starting with Model Year 2009. These post-2009 Clean Diesel engines are limited to running on 5% (B5) biodiesel only to maintain Volkswagen's warranty.


----------



## Samlock (Dec 17, 2012)

OlympicYJ said:


> Hatte sounds like were on the same page! I can only dream of being able to buy a 1/4 ton diesel new off the lot! :bang: stupid gov...
> 
> Sam
> 
> Looks like a winner to me! at least the saw gas fumes will be out of the cab this time! And I see it came with some simex centipede's, good tires. May not be the best high mileage tire in the world but knobby as hell. Hmm wish I had an Athol, Idaho sticker to send ya lol



Now I see the reason Nathan was complaining for. Well, I didn't have a slightest clue that some country would rule out light diesel vehicles. Sorry to hear...

The tires are absolutely fine in soft snow, but when it turns hard ice later on, I must swap the studs on.

A gas fume free cabin definitely smells better, but now I need to learn how to drive sober again.


----------



## OlympicYJ (Dec 17, 2012)

Yupp you got it. The light dutys. It's not just a Japan thing. Mahindra was going to release a light duty diesel pickup here in the U.S. but that got canned because of EPA and the dealer network issues they faced. I would love a Nissan or Toyota diesel. Those aussies got it lucky! :msp_drool:


----------



## madhatte (Dec 17, 2012)

Samlock said:


> A gas fume free cabin definitely smells better, but now I need to learn how to drive sober again.



Nominee for "Quote Of The Year" right there.

EDIT: gettin' closer to the heart of the matter -- the little-remembered "Chicken Tax" (Wikipedia again). Hell of an article, that.


----------



## paccity (Dec 17, 2012)

madhatte said:


> I might have a Yard Birds sticker somewhere. I might also have...



i miss doin the brew tour. would pick up the green can oly dark when there.


----------



## OlympicYJ (Dec 17, 2012)

Although Nate you could just get a 4bt or a 3bt cummins and put one in the vehicle of your choosing. NV4500 manual or any other factory tranny from the first gen dodges till they went to puters. They are just a shorter block than the 6bt (found in the first gen dodges till 2007, 5.9 L) they have the same bore and strok but less cylinders. Lots of aftermarket support for them if hotrodded diesels are your thing... I just can't afford one yet lol The number is the # of cylinders, b-series, t-turbo. Guys are suping up the 4bt's and pulling down pretty good torque numbers (~ 300ft/lbs, around what a stock first gen 6bt runs) and get around 25mpg. I don't do horsepower, It's not a useful number when talking trucks and equipment 

Oh and they are Bio diesel compatable... If smellin fryer oil is appealing! haha


----------



## madhatte (Dec 17, 2012)

Of course I could re-engineer my own diesel rig. I'm just discovering that it's VERY intentional that I have to do that rather than just buying something small and economical, and it's making me kinda mad. I mean, really; a Cold-War era tariff versus 21st-century Clean Air rules? Madness.


----------



## madhatte (Dec 17, 2012)

Stephen C. said:


> 4 wheel drive crew cab Chevy S-10's with Isuzu motors that get 30 miles per gallon.



I would buy that NOW if it were available.


----------



## Sport Faller (Dec 17, 2012)

madhatte said:


> I would buy that NOW if it were available.



For sure, I aint much on compact pickups but if those came onto the US market then sign a Brocephus up


----------



## slowp (Dec 17, 2012)

There are lots of empty buildings around here for you guys to start something up in.


----------



## PB (Dec 17, 2012)

Chevy is planning on launching a new Colorado in 2014. It will be based on the same platform as the global midsize truck (S10) that is found in most other countries. The small diesel is probably not going to happen though. I wish it did. 


Or that is the word on the street anyways.


----------



## redprospector (Dec 17, 2012)

OlympicYJ said:


> Although Nate you could just get a 4bt or a 3bt cummins and put one in the vehicle of your choosing. NV4500 manual or any other factory tranny from the first gen dodges till they went to puters. They are just a shorter block than the 6bt (found in the first gen dodges till 2007, 5.9 L) they have the same bore and strok but less cylinders. Lots of aftermarket support for them if hotrodded diesels are your thing... I just can't afford one yet lol The number is the # of cylinders, b-series, t-turbo. Guys are suping up the 4bt's and pulling down pretty good torque numbers (~ 300ft/lbs, around what a stock first gen 6bt runs) and get around 25mpg. I don't do horsepower, It's not a useful number when talking trucks and equipment
> 
> Oh and they are Bio diesel compatable... If smellin fryer oil is appealing! haha



Better do a little research before dumping a lot of money in that little project. It's doable, but if you have to pass an emmissions test where you are, they may not pass the vehicle. 
I've got a friend that put a 12 valve Cummins in an 02 Ford f-250. He moved to Denver, and couldn't get it titled in Colorado. Something about they couldn't title it because the engine wasn't the same year model or newer than the truck. 
In some places the law say's that you can't use an ag, or construction engine in an on hiway vehicle. :msp_mad:

Andy


----------



## OlympicYJ (Dec 17, 2012)

redprospector said:


> Better do a little research before dumping a lot of money in that little project. It's doable, but if you have to pass an emmissions test where you are, they may not pass the vehicle.
> I've got a friend that put a 12 valve Cummins in an 02 Ford f-250. He moved to Denver, and couldn't get it titled in Colorado. Something about they couldn't title it because the engine wasn't the same year model or newer than the truck.
> In some places the law say's that you can't use an ag, or construction engine in an on hiway vehicle. :msp_mad:
> 
> Andy



We don't have to in WA... yet.


----------



## madhatte (Dec 17, 2012)

In the past, Snohomish/King/Pierce/Thurston/Spokane Counties required an emissions test. Currently the only emissions testing in WA that I know of is done in Pierce, King and Kitsap Counties, to allow access to DOD sites that require it due to Federal air-quality laws. It's $15 a pop. Three guesses how I know that.


----------



## hammerlogging (Dec 17, 2012)

madhatte said:


> In the past, Snohomish/King/Pierce/Thurston/Spokane Counties required an emissions test. Currently the only emissions testing in WA that I know of is done in Pierce, King and Kitsap Counties, to allow access to DOD sites that require it due to Federal air-quality laws. It's $15 a pop. Three guesses how I know that.



Right around 83 and 84 Toyota imported some diesels with their 2lt engine. I drove one once (4x4) it was fine for a local driver but I couldn't see running it 200 miles a day at 75 mph, which I need to be able to do.

I'm one of those (dorks-- not such a bad word) that wish we could get a toyota hilux diesel, too.

I've seen some 2x4 pups, only ever 1 4x4 pup diesel, and its was in L.A. (lower Alabama).

Sweet new crummy Samlock


----------



## redprospector (Dec 17, 2012)

OlympicYJ said:


> We don't have to in WA... yet.



Yeah, I think the only place in New Mexico that has emission test's is Albuquerque. But as my friend learned the hard way, if you do a project like this and have to relocate...be prepaired to leave it behind, or sell it cheap.

Andy


----------



## redprospector (Dec 17, 2012)

madhatte said:


> In the past, Snohomish/King/Pierce/Thurston/Spokane Counties required an emissions test. Currently the only emissions testing in WA that I know of is done in Pierce, King and Kitsap Counties, to allow access to DOD sites that require it due to Federal air-quality laws. It's $15 a pop. * Three guesses how I know that*.



You....read it on the internet???? 

I hope they never start testing here, I'd have to get all new stuff. Right now we don't even have to get a safety inspection. :msp_thumbup:

Andy


----------



## OlympicYJ (Dec 17, 2012)

redprospector said:


> Yeah, I think the only place in New Mexico that has emission test's is Albuquerque. But as my friend learned the hard way, if you do a project like this and have to relocate...be prepaired to leave it behind, or sell it cheap.
> 
> Andy



And that would screw the pooch bad. It is possible to get them compliant. Hold onto your stock injectors and such and put it back on before every emissions test. PITA I know lol

Hi - Lux mmm :msp_w00t: Would be awesome for a forester... good mileage, lower end grunt for chuggin up the hills. I like the yotas for getting down narrow grown over spurs. If you've got to cary a fire tank it's a whole new ball game lol


----------



## madhatte (Dec 18, 2012)

redprospector said:


> You....read it on the internet????



Exactly. I good at Googles. 



OlympicYJ said:


> If you've got to cary a fire tank it's a whole new ball game lol



110% true. My truck at work is a F-350 diesel with the single rear and the 8-ft flatbed. It's nimble but heavy. The other trucks we have all sport duallys and 10- or 12-foot beds. They are a LOT more unwieldy. However, my bed is only JUST big enough for a 250-gal slip. Not a lot of storage space. The bigger beds let you sprawl out some, but they get beat up some. Of course, so does my truck... always at stump height, always on the passenger's side. Right where I can't see the bastids. I'm half tempted to buy nerf bars with my own money so if I break something I have only myself to answer to.

EDIT: also, it's easier to get stuck in mud with duallys. Less PSI in that contact patch. Singles keep the tire on the ground better, in my experience.


----------



## OlympicYJ (Dec 18, 2012)

madhatte said:


> Exactly. I good at Googles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haven't had the pleasure of drivin any dually's yet. and have managed not to get stuck in a company rig... I reserve that for my personal pleasure. I'm sure it will happen one day. I do have my Class A so I'm sure eventually I'll be called upon to drive a tender one of these days. Last outfit I worked for had a slip tank in a 250 and one in a flatbed 450 dually if I remember correctly, might of been a 350. Seen you're vid about you lewis winch. You def carry around more crap than most foresters lol


----------



## mile9socounty (Dec 18, 2012)

Sharp looking truck Sam. If I'd stuck around here yesterday. I'd offer up an AOL sticker for you. Hell I can still do it if its not too late. Might as well plaster it with stickers right? Again, nice nab on the truck.


----------



## Naked Arborist (Dec 18, 2012)

I think they did make Dodge D-50 clicker but they were turds, no booster. I'd like to put a small DI motor with a stuffer in my 97' Z-71 GMC half T 4x4. But, instead to stay "street legal" Oh, yea I'll just go resurrect a 78 Suburban X military truck with a clickitty clackity cluncker smoker motor, that makes sense, sure, right? and will pass NJ inspection.

The 5% rule is just ####in stupid!!!STUPID STUPID!!! Yea I want to build a 40 mpg pollution pig?? Really that makes a lot of sense when you think about it in reality, right? I'd run grease if I had a stuffed clicker motor in there.

We may never get the good stuff on this side of the pond because some pencil pushing fool thinks he knows what's good for us. If we build it we will just be penalized for thinking like an original, really? The fact is we are just try to keep up with having the "good stuff" like the rest of the world has at there finger tips. Overbearing bureaucratic BS and MORE BS...


----------



## Naked Arborist (Dec 18, 2012)

Haywire said:


> Hey Bob, I'll shoot you down a "Get Lost" Montana sticker, you can send that over to him too.



Hopefully I live long enough to retire and "Get Lost' up there in those woods.


----------



## Samlock (Dec 18, 2012)

mile9socounty said:


> Sharp looking truck Sam. If I'd stuck around here yesterday. I'd offer up an AOL sticker for you. Hell I can still do it if its not too late. Might as well plaster it with stickers right? Again, nice nab on the truck.



Oregon Loggers' sticker holding my crummy together would be a true honor.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 22, 2012)

Nice new ride Sam!

And mustache  (I finally get your mustache comment from a ways back).

On diesels, I happen to know a fella from here that took a small diesel from a reef'r and put it in his Jeep. Sure, it took some fab -- but I guess his mileage is phenomenal.

Oh, and just the word Lutefisk gives me a vomit flavor in the back of my mouth. . . Pickled herring on the other hand. . . We can hang.

I can eat a load of that.


----------



## Samlock (Dec 23, 2012)

Refilled the truck after first week ride. Mileage was 10 liters per 100Km / 23,5 MPG. That's quite good, considering kinda rough tires and cold weather. I guessed the fuel tank a bit larger than it is, just 60 liters.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 23, 2012)

Nothing wrong with that mileage! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Rounder (Dec 23, 2012)

Nice rig Sam. I'm on the hunt for a Nissan hardbody at the moment myself. Toyota tough without the toyota price premium.


----------



## paccity (Dec 23, 2012)

nissans are a good truck. just don't get ham fisted with your shifting and change the trans oil every couple years with quality stuff.


----------



## Samlock (Dec 24, 2012)

I hear you, Pac. I had a mate with me when taking a test tour and stuck my ear on the gear shift while driving. It probably looked mighty suspicious on the outside, but I picked no extra sounds. Poured fresh oils and fluids in on Saturday. I have bitter experiences with the 4X4 locks in the past, that's why I'm glad that one has manual locks. Those manual locks, along with the fact the engine has no hair dryer on the side, certainly takes patience. Well, right now I value reliability over speed. Call me grandaddy from now on. 

Sam, a guy here asked 4200€ (5500$) for a -92 Toyo, which wasn't moving on it's own.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 24, 2012)

*Samlock's crummy stickers....*

Stickers from Slowp and Haywire arrive in today's Pony Express. I'll start packaging everything up, the stuff from them and the stuff from me, tonight and probably mail it after Christmas or whenever I get brave enough to go to town.

I'll throw in a "Bury Powelines, Not Pilots" sticker just for a break in the theme.

Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## slowp (Dec 24, 2012)

Thank you.  That was pretty fast mail from here, where overnight is not overnight. Not that I sent it overnight.


----------



## Samlock (Dec 25, 2012)

*Observes the mailbox*


----------



## mile9socounty (Dec 27, 2012)

Sam Im going to have to get your address to mail you an AOL sticker. This last holiday was not kind to me at all. I know its a little late (no computer at home) put I am willing to send you something for the new year.


----------



## slowp (Dec 27, 2012)

Samlock said:


> *Observes the mailbox*



I hope you can observe it from inside your house. It looks too cold there to stay outside watching!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Samlock (Dec 27, 2012)

slowp said:


> I hope you can observe it from inside your house. It looks too cold there to stay outside watching!:msp_biggrin:



That's just a matter of turnout.



> mile9socounty
> Sam Im going to have to get your address to mail you an AOL sticker. This last holiday was not kind to me at all. I know its a little late (no computer at home) put I am willing to send you something for the new year.



I'm sorry to hear the wind is not behind your back. I'll PM you, but don't sweat it, ok?


----------



## Gologit (Dec 27, 2012)

Samlock said:


> *Observes the mailbox*



You'd have to be able to see past your mailbox, across the big ocean, across the continent, and onto my kitchen table...which is where the package with your stickers still rests. We're going into town later today and mail it. I've never mailed anything to Finland before.


And paccity....your package goes out today as well.


----------



## slowp (Dec 27, 2012)

Gologit said:


> You'd have to be able to see past your mailbox, across the big ocean, across the continent, and onto my kitchen table...which is where the package with your stickers still rests. We're going into town later today and mail it. I've never mailed anything to Finland before.
> 
> 
> And paccity....your package goes out today as well.



Well, there is Google Earth.


----------



## paccity (Dec 27, 2012)

Gologit said:


> You'd have to be able to see past your mailbox, across the big ocean, across the continent, and onto my kitchen table...which is where the package with your stickers still rests. We're going into town later today and mail it. I've never mailed anything to Finland before.
> 
> 
> And paccity....your package goes out today as well.


i'll send yours tomorrow i've still got to dress them and wrap. stay dry.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 27, 2012)

slowp said:


> Well, there is Google Earth.[/QUOTE
> 
> Our place doesn't show up well on Google Earth. All you can see are pine trees. And maybe a corner of a woodpile if you already know what it is.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 27, 2012)

Okay, everything is mailed. Stuff went to Oregon, Warshington, New York, New Jersey, and Finland. Let's see how long it takes.

The way things go Sam will probably get his package before the others.


----------



## slowp (Dec 27, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;pN2ZJBh92SM]http://youtu.be/pN2ZJBh92SM[/video]


----------



## hammerlogging (Dec 27, 2012)

slowp said:


> Well, there is Google Earth.



Yeah, I thought that was his dining room table.


----------



## mile9socounty (Dec 27, 2012)

Samlock said:


> That's just a matter of turnout.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear the wind is not behind your back. I'll PM you, but don't sweat it, ok?



I got your PM Sam and thank you. Your stickers will be in the mail shortly. The wind might not be at my back, but its still blowing. When its good its good. When its bad, it could be worse.


----------



## Samlock (Jan 3, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Okay, everything is mailed. Stuff went to Oregon, Warshington, New York, New Jersey, and Finland. Let's see how long it takes.
> 
> The way things go Sam will probably get his package before the others.



Bob, I'm right now surgically cutting the scotch tapes. It sure didn't take long. Much appreciate all this. I'll stick them on and post the pics for you as soon as possible.

Thanks Gologit, Slowp, Haywire!


----------



## Gologit (Jan 3, 2013)

Samlock said:


> Bob, I'm right now surgically cutting the scotch tapes. It sure didn't take long. Much appreciate all this. I'll stick them on and post the pics for you as soon as possible.
> 
> Thanks Gologit, Slowp, Haywire!



Enjoy!


----------



## slowp (Jan 3, 2013)

You are welcome. Hope you didn't get too cold watching the mailbox!:msp_smile:


----------



## mile9socounty (Jan 4, 2013)

Sam, your AOL stickers are on the way. I was half tempted to send you my Huffman & Wright hat or my Acme hat though. Tempted. Should be there in about a week or so. Cant wait to see the pics.


----------



## Samlock (Jan 5, 2013)

mile9socounty said:


> Sam, your AOL stickers are on the way. I was half tempted to send you my Huffman & Wright hat or my Acme hat though. Tempted. Should be there in about a week or so. Cant wait to see the pics.



That's good news. I have a week or so to figure the composition, then.


----------



## slowp (Jan 5, 2013)

Samlock said:


> That's good news. I have a week or so to figure the composition, then.



And for the days to get longer, and maybe a little bit warmer.


----------



## Samlock (Jan 24, 2013)

mile9socounty said:


> Sam, your AOL stickers are on the way. I was half tempted to send you my Huffman & Wright hat or my Acme hat though. Tempted. Should be there in about a week or so. Cant wait to see the pics.



Kenny, the package is now here! Another Christmas for me. Very nice stickers and a classy patch. Cheers, I really appreciate this.

Now, time to finish the collage.


----------



## mile9socounty (Jan 24, 2013)

You are more than welcome Sam. The little things go a long ways. Now we just have to wait for the finished photo. Cheers.


----------



## slowp (Jan 24, 2013)

Step away from the mailbox and warm up!


----------



## Samlock (Jan 26, 2013)

Here it is. The timber sticker is from Gologit. Montana shaped Get Lost is from Haywire. I am a Logger And Proud of It from mile9socounty. Columbia Helicopter Logging comes from SlowP.

It turned out quite chic, if I may say so.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 26, 2013)

Yup!


----------



## mile9socounty (Jan 26, 2013)

Looking really good Sam.


----------



## Rounder (Jan 26, 2013)

The rig looks good Sam.

I picked up a new carryall this week. Kind of tired of barely missing deer/elk in the little Suby.....I don't think that would work out for me too well.

View attachment 275785


View attachment 275786


Little bit more comfy ride as well.

Hope you all had a good, safe week - Sam


----------



## hammerlogging (Jan 26, 2013)

sweet find. 22re? what year? I could see you easily passing off the suby and the diesel once you work through the maintenance backlog on the toyota. Although I've seen one or two of the justys on the road and taken notice. 

Any plans for the saw fuel or just going to say #### it?


----------



## Rounder (Jan 27, 2013)

hammerlogging said:


> sweet find. 22re? what year? I could see you easily passing off the suby and the diesel once you work through the maintenance backlog on the toyota. Although I've seen one or two of the justys on the road and taken notice.
> 
> Any plans for the saw fuel or just going to say #### it?



'87- 22re. Suby is sold, got some folks taking the Dodge for a spin, hopefully taking it home. The Toy is tight on the engine side, needs tires and a couple other little odds and ends.

Going to put one of those basket type roof racks on it for the saws and fuel. Seems like a pretty good little rig and the price was extremely right.


-Ssm


----------



## madhatte (Jan 27, 2013)

Samlock said:


> It turned out quite chic, if I may say so.



Gotta get some schwag made for my outfit so's I can kick some down accordingly. Alas, it's gotta be out-of-pocket, because of some weird laws that do not recognize the importance of Unit Cohesion, and how useful unit insignia are for creating that cohesion. I've nearly got a design approved so that I can buy the patches/stickers/t-shirts myself. Odd that an outfit that forbids buying such things is so concerned with what those very things say when somebody buys them on their own. Ah, well, welcome to Civil Service. It's probably worth noting that this project is a couple of years deep now and is still kind of sensitive. Seriously. It's just gonna be a design that has Mt Rainier in the background and our name in the foreground. This is not Rocket Surgery.


----------



## Rounder (Jan 27, 2013)

She'll work till I get the roof rack.

View attachment 276050


----------



## Rounder (Feb 2, 2013)

Got a temp rack put together.....I hate smelling gas in the rig. Goes pretty good in the snow with new tires. I think I've become one of those Toyota guys I always used to make fun of. Good little trucks.

Hope you all had a good safe week- (Actually hope you all are stuck cutting scattered #### in deep ass snow like me!) - Sam
View attachment 277024


----------



## Samlock (Feb 3, 2013)

Rounder said:


> Got a temp rack put together.....I hate smelling gas in the rig. Goes pretty good in the snow with new tires. I think I've become one of those Toyota guys I always used to make fun of. Good little trucks.
> 
> Hope you all had a good safe week- (Actually hope you all are stuck cutting scattered #### in deep ass snow like me!) - Sam
> View attachment 277024



My old man bought a similar brand new Toyota when I was a kid, Chernobyl summer -86' it was if remember it right, sold as 4runner here. We pulled the material of a cabin to the site with it - there was no road, we just cut a path and hacked the stumps down a bit. Lucky thing dad's Toy had a winch mounted on it. The truck wasn't a brand new after that gig, though...

Hey Sam, is that rust on your bar other bar?

Ha, the snow here is just knee deep, but tomorrow I'll be cutting sticks smaller that you ever had. I'll post the pics.


----------



## Rounder (Feb 3, 2013)

Yeah, I had to leave my 390 at the shop yesterday, slapped that old bar on my 394. Kind of pointless, cuz if the 372 goes down, I'm going home....Not dragging that cinder block through this kind of snow.


----------



## mile9socounty (Feb 19, 2013)

Sam, I got your letter today. Awesome sticker man and I can't wait to put it on my truck. Thank you man. I never expected the return mail.


----------



## Samlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Kenny, glad to hear you like it.


----------

